# Ketogenic and cutting help!



## CWBassist (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys, quick question.  I'm currently trying to drop some weight to get a good launching platform for my first Test Enth cycle in January, and I had some basic diet questions.  First off, what impact does aspartame have on someone trying to cut.  I can't get a strait answer on this and I am just wondering if i should avoid it like the plague or not.

and second, I'm doing a ketogenic diet right now (high protein and fat, little to no carb) and I lost about 40 pounds this way, but I seem to have hit a bit of a roadblock.  Im losing, but very very slowly, and I am looking to speed that process up.  Right now I am taking OxyElite Pro as a fatburner and keeping my lean protein intake up but I just don't know what to adjust for.  I'm lifting 4 times a week and keeping my protein intake above 250g a day (with the occasional exception from day to day) but I am unsure if I'm getting maximum efficiency from my body.

any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------

